# Angelrech in der USA



## fischkopf (8. April 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ab den nächsten Sommerferien muss ich leider das schöne Deutschland verlassen :c  :c , denn ich geh für ein Jahr nach Amerika!

Daher wollte ich mal Fragen??

Wie sieht es mit dem Fischerreirecht dort drüben aus??

War irgendjemand schon da und weiss was darüber, damit ich nicht ein ganzes Jahr ohnbe angeln auskommen muss.


Fischkopf


----------



## Tiffy (8. April 2004)

*AW: Angelrech in der USA*

Moin Fischkopf,

ich weiß ja nicht wo du Angeln möchtest. Es gibt Lizenzen für Salz und für Süßwasser. Am besten fragst du im nächsten Angelladen nach was du brauchst. Man kann da alles käuflich erwerben. Prüfungen gibt es keine.


----------



## Dorschrobby (8. April 2004)

*AW: Angelrech in der USA*

War zwar noch nicht fischen, aber schön öfters drüben. Ist in jedem Bundesstaat etwas anders, Du bekommst aber in nem Angelladen oder in einem Touristinfo ( in jedem Bundesstaat an der Grenze ) informationen, gibt dann in Ca. z.B. die "Fishing Regulation" in der alles erklärt ist.
Die Amis sind dem fischen aufgeschlossen. 

Robert 

PS: wo gehts denn genau hin ?


----------



## NorbertF (8. April 2004)

*AW: Angelrech in der USA*

Oh Glückwunsch!
Die USA sind Klasse und das Angeln da ist ein Traum. Viel Spass!
Wenn Du die Chance hast fahr auch mal nach Kanada hoch...soviele Zander dass Du fast trockenen Fusses durch den Fluss laufen kannst


----------



## fischkopf (8. April 2004)

*AW: Angelrech in der USA*

Danke! Freu mich schon drauf. Leider weiss ich noch nicht wohin ich genau Komme!
AFS gibt mir die Adresse der Gastfamilie erst 3 Wochen vor Abflug.


----------



## luigi (11. April 2004)

*AW: Angelrech in der USA*

hallo fischkopf,
viele leute (auch ich) fahren eigens zum fischen in die usa, es gibt dort spitzengewässer und die angler bilden eine mächtige lobby (meistens vom präsidenten "abwärts").
in welcher gegend wirst du wohnen/arbeiten?
grüße, luigi


----------



## hoeli (14. April 2004)

*AW: Angelrech in der USA*

Für ein paar Dollar bekommst du einen Schein (brauchst keine Prüfung:q ).

Je nach Staat, haben die super Gewässer. Habe aber die besten Fänge in Canada gemacht !! 

Gruesse

hoeli

PS: Ist ein super Land (nicht nur zum Fischen)#h


----------



## Crappie (14. April 2004)

*AW: Angelrech in der USA*

Hängt ganz davon ab in welchen Staat du fährst.

Bei den meisten ist es aber gleich. Ich schildere es mal am Beispiel meines Heimatstaates Minnesota.


Angelkarten ( Tages,Wochen und Jahreskarten) werden bei den meisten kleineren Läden ausgegeben stellvertretend für das DNR ( department of natural resources). Viele Größere Läden (Dicks,Galyans,Cabelas u.s.w.)haben keine.

Du musst immer dabei sagen ob du resident oder non resident bist.Meistens verkaufen die dir die non resident Angelkarte. Die darfst du aber nicht benutzen deswegen musst du nach der teureren anderen Fragen.Dabei ist immer ein informatives Heft mit allen Regeln. Die fishing regulations.

Viele werden sagen unter 16 braucht man keinen Schein. Das gilt aber nur für residents oder Kinder von Residents.

Als Angehöriger einer Nato Armee oder Diplomat braucht man manchmal keinen ,wenn man auf Dienstreise ist.
Zuwiderhandlungen gegen dasd geltende Recht können emfpindliche Folgen haben je nach County und besonders dem kontrollierenden DNR Beamten oder County Sheriff.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen !

cu


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. April 2004)

*AW: Angelrech in der USA*

@NorbertF:In Kanada tummeln sich aber nicht nur Zander...;-)))
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Smallmouth (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angelrech in der USA*

Hallo Fischkopf,

ich arbeite seit Anfang März in Pittsburgh , PA und werde bestimmt noch ein Jahr bleiben , denn Angeltechnisch ist das einfach ein spitzen Land.
Wenn du Informationen brauchst , kann ich dir gerne Informationen geben.
Ich habe ein Visum und eine Arbeitsgenehmigung , bin aber trotzdem ein " non resident"  und die Angelerlaubnis kostet für non residents ( du wirst sicher auch einer sein ) $ 30 + $ 5 für die Troutmarke , dafür kannst du dann in allen Gewässern ( außer privat ) vom Land und vom Boot angeln.
Für ein Boot brauchst du eine Launcherlaubnis und das Boot , soweit es mit einen Motor betrieben wird muß eine Registriernr. haben . Aber auch diese Gebühren sind sehr niedrig , wie eigentlich alles was mit Angeln und Sport zusammen hängt.
So nun viel Spaß , vielleicht sieht oder hört man sich ja mal.

Best regards 
Smallmouth


----------



## Crappie (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angelrech in der USA*

DIe U.S.A. sind ein noch ausgeprägterer Föderalstaat als die BRD . Deswegen gilt ,dass mit den Boot Sachen nicht überall.
Manche Staaten haben da noch mehr Sachen manche weniger.


Die Preise sind auch immer anders und den trout/salmon stamp gibt es auch nicht überall.

cu


----------



## Florelli (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angelrech in der USA*

Hallo Fischkopf,
ich fahre auch ab August für ein Jahr nach Amerika um genau zu sein nach Leicester/Ma ca. 1 Stunde westlich von Boston. Meine Frage an dich wieso gibt AFS euch die Adressen erst 3 Wochen vor Abflug? Was hat das für einen Sinn, ich habe die Adresse meiner hostfam von INTO schon ende Februar mit den anderen Sachen meiner hostfam bekommen.Bekommst du denn wenigstens die Telenummer bzw. e-mail addy früher? 

gruss Florian


----------



## fischkopf (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelrech in der USA*

naja! Hab meine jetzt auch bekommen!
Komm nach Marengo! Das ist ca 90km NW von Chicago und 20km von Rockford.
Kennt sich da jemand aus???


----------



## Neckarangler (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelrech in der USA*

tach fischkopf,
ich bin gerade (seit 10 monaten) mit afs in der dominikanischen republik.
ich fuehl mich hier sauwohl, musste aber leider aufs angeln ganz verzichten. ich hoffe, dass es dir nicht so ergeht.
ansonsten solltest du edich auf DEIN jahr freuen, es ist einfach nur geil.

machs gut und viel glueck

volker


----------



## fischkopf (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelrech in der USA*

Werde ich bestimmt!


----------

